# Just build computer... wont boot of any media.



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

I just put together a computer and now im trying to install an OS but it wont boot off the cd, just says boot stuff not found and goes on to the floppy. I have tried my win xp cd, my vista cd (which both boot fine off this computer), another cd rom (with a different IDE cable), even a floppy disk. And it cant find any of it.Both the cd roms were reconized in the bios as they should be. (I even tried primary slave, and secondary master... on both of them)

Ive put together countless computers, never come across a problem such as this.

any suggestions? I am out of ideas :S


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Is bios set to boot to cd first? If all of your jumpers are set on your
drives, and all is good try this,, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994
Create some boot floppies, these are for xp not vista, but I suspect they
can be had for vista. You will need six blank floppies for xp. This will 
get you started on xp installation.


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

The bios is indeed set cd first, and the jumpers are also correct.
I will try that, but as it doesnt seem to want to boot off anything, i am not sure it will work.


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

it doesnt read anything.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If this is not a raid setup make sure that raid is diabled in bios.
Post more system specs, has to be a reason as to why it wont boot
from anything. Clear cmos and go back to bios and double or triple 
check all settings.


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

I dont know the exact system specs... its always been my computer made of spare parts  it has never done this before tho.
i think its a MSI KT4AV Mobo
AMD 2200+
Ati x800 video card
1 gig DDR ram
80 gig samsung HD
Crappy generic CD/floppy drives

When i first plugged everythign in, i had to clear the cmos before it would boot at all. I just tried again, it doesnt help. All the settinsg are right, ive checked all the cables and all that jazz like 5 times.....like i said before, it reconises the cd drive, and the floppy drive... it just doesnt reconize that the disks are bootable. I just put an old HD that still has an OS in and it booted fine, both cd rom and floppy drive reconize the disks in windows.

I miss windows 98  id just go install it on a different computer.. but XP doesnt like that and im sure vista will like it even less.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try another IDE channel. Make sure the onboard IDE controller is enabled in the BIOS. See if the CD drive works in another computer. Make sure the ribbon cable is facing the right way if it is not keyed.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Disconnect all hardrives and floppy and see if it finds the CD if it does reconnect the hardrive/s one at a time and see when the problem reoccurs


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Just built computer... wont boot of any media.*

There is only one harddrive, and.. ive tried that.

The ribbon is not keyed, but it is in the right way. The computer wont boot at all if its backwards. The cd drive that it currently coonected I pulled out of this computer, so it was in full working order.
Onboard IDE controller is enabled. And I am not sure what you mean by try another IDE channel.

This may be an incredibly stupid question, but what part of the Xp (or vista...) installation checks the hardware? is it during the install, or during the first boot?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try the other IDE port on the motherboard.


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

oh.. i did that too.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

Cicada said:


> When i first plugged everythign in, i had to clear the cmos before it would boot at all.I just tried again, it doesnt help.


Altho i did just get a cmos error, and had to clear it again. Not sure what caused it :S


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I missed that. Does this board have any SATA ports?


----------



## Cicada (Jun 27, 2005)

it's alright. I am sure you read a million of these a day. must be hard to keep up 

No it does not have SATA ports.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think its time to go out and get an IDE controller card. You might want to buy one from a local store and test it out. If it doesn't work, you can return it for a restocking fee.


----------

